# 1st gen altima breaks into the 12's



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

first one that i know of that actually has a slip. one of our members, who happens to be a good friend of mine, went to Firebird Raceway here in phoenix and put down a 12.73 @ 110.9 mph. 
give ULTIMATUC some props, this has been a long time coming. 










http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2534822#post2534822


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow, thought there would be more interest in a ka-t doing this...


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> wow, thought there would be more interest in a ka-t doing this...



Well it was the weekend and everyone is out playing. So tell us what he has done to the car to accomplish this. That is an incredible time. I own one of these and I can't imagine how much money it would take to get this thing that quick?

Pete


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hes actually done quite a bit to his car... check this out
ULTIMATUCS Profile


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

thanks for the good words J. 

the car has a t'netics t0304 kit
aem ems w/ 3.5 bar map
3 inch turbo back

and some other stuff. made 300whp - 332tq


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not a problem bro. gotta get the ka-t word out.


----------

